# Fog Machine Identification



## seeminglyinnocent (Aug 25, 2009)

So, long story short I just bought 2 identical fog machines and one of them needs a new lamp and being the dope I am, I forgot to ask the brand of the machines. They're completely metal, and do have a model number on the back but neither one has a brand anywhere on or inside the machine. Plugging the model number into google leads me to Oriental Trading Co. but I cannot find anything regarding the lamp that needs to be replaces. So I was hoping somebody here could help me identify these machines so I might be able to replace the lamp. Below is a picture of the machines and the labels on the back. Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure on the fog machine. Sounds like a no-name Chinese model branded for Oriental. You might have better luck if you can identify any markings on the lamp and/or determine if it has a standard size / voltage, etc.


----------

